# Another not-honey recipe



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank's D/F!!

Key Lime is my favorite! All the neighborhood kids always thought I was strange growing up. Instead of getting a standard birthday cake all I ever wanted was either a Key Lime Pie or Lemmon Meringue Pie.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Derek said:


> Thank's D/F!!
> 
> Key Lime is my favorite! All the neighborhood kids always thought I was strange growing up. Instead of getting a standard birthday cake all I ever wanted was either a Key Lime Pie or Lemmon Meringue Pie.


Me too, Derek! Instead of a cake, I would always request a pie for my birthday - pumpkin was my favorite... I'm glad I'm not the only strange one!

BTW, instead of Key Lime, I've used plain 'ol lemon juice in the above recipe, and it will fool most folks who think it is Key Lime...


MM


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

This reminded me of the time I was on the quest for the perfect Key Lime pie recipe. One version I made had meringue, and I must have done something wrong. The pie looked great, but when I went to cut it, the entire meringue top stuck to the knife and came off the pie. I was laughing so hard (holding the knife with a disc of meringue stuck on it) that I could not fininsh slicing. It has gone down in family history as the "Tar-Baby Meringue" pie.

By the way, the best Key Lime pie is found at the Crow's Nest restaurant in the Cayman Islands.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

:scratch: DF said the best Key Lime Pie was at her house?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

MapMan said:


> BTW, instead of Key Lime, I've used plain 'ol lemon juice in the above recipe, and it will fool most folks who think it is Key Lime...
> 
> 
> MM


You know, I've been thinking about making one that way- I bet it tastes like a really rich lemon meringue. That was my favorite (that and pumpkin) when I was a kid.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Bizzybee said:


> :scratch: DF said the best Key Lime Pie was at her house?


I didin't say it was the best, but it is easy, plus very high on the good pie scale. I'm all about easy and good.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Hobie said:


> By the way, the best Key Lime pie is found at the Crow's Nest restaurant in the Cayman Islands.


My wife and I are aficionado's of Key Lime pies - every place we go that serves the treat, we will order a slice and try it out. Funny, but we have never found a pie in the Florida Keys that was good :scratch: ... But once we stopped off at a place (a dilapidated 'ol place off of Florida Rt.1 on the way to the Keys) that made the best pie that we've ever tasted. I've certain that the place is long gone - this was over thirty years ago...

This recipe that DF posted is simple and good - we've made it dozens of times, so it is highly recommended! :thumbsup:


MM


Oh, we like cheesecake too - and my wife does make the best cheesecakes - made them for restaurants in the past...


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

OK MM if you don't sneak her cheesecake recipe out while she's not looking and post it, were going to have to cut you off! :shhhh:


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Bizzybee said:


> OK MM if you don't sneak her cheesecake recipe out while she's not looking and post it, were going to have to cut you off! :shhhh:


Agreed. I've been looking for a good cheesecake recipe for 30 years. Come out with it MM!


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I'll tell you what. As a way to help Barry fund this site, I'll PM the recipe to individuals who pledge donations to Beesource. Hit the "Make A Donation" button on the main page. :thumbsup:


MM


BTW, it is a great recipe - New York Style... Gonna make one for a benefit coming up this weekend. A young father of three is stricken down with cancer, and we're helping with medical costs.


----------



## jpitz31 (May 6, 2009)

*Key Lime Pie*

We went to Key Largo Fl in January. I have to admit that the key lime pie is really good there as well. We had dinner at Mrs. Mac's Kitchen, they serve a key lime freeze that is outstanding.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

MapMan said:


> I'll tell you what. As a way to help Barry fund this site, I'll PM the recipe to individuals who pledge donations to Beesource. Hit the "Make A Donation" button on the main page. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> MM
> ...



I have made two in the last two weeks. Verify it with Barry. I will make another that says Key Lime.



> Oh, we like cheesecake too - and my wife does make the best cheesecakes - made them for restaurants in the past...


 This is the one I want.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Please post the cornmeal crust. That is one that I do not have.


Clinton Bemrose
Beekeeper


----------

